# The Reveal! Oscar’s new look...



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok, so here he goes s sin all his naked
glory. I think the groomer did an amazing job with what she had to work with. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG - just amazing - he is looking so good - to go from that matted up mess to this very cute gent. So glad he is yours.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Oh wow, he looks so handsome!! The groomer did an amazing job! He has adorable tiny ears like my Jasper. I bet he feels 100 times better


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> Oh wow, he looks so handsome!! The groomer did an amazing job! He has adorable tiny ears like my Jasper. I bet he feels 100 times better




I can tell he does feel better! All day today he shied away from me trying to pick him up. All he did all day was sleep on the couch with no movement. He’s letting me pick him up now, and has been on my lap since just after we got home. 

Asta’s mom... I am so glad he is here with me too! I don’t regret, or have any reservations, that I brought home a senior dog. I know it’s going to hurt so bad when he goes... I’ll feel that I didn’t have enough time with him. I went through that when I adopted my 7 year old toy poodle. I had close to 9 years with him and I got so depressed and heart heavy.. I felt cheated by not having him his whole life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

What a cutie-pie!! I kept checking off and on today to see his reveal, how wonderful!!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Is it possible he’s mixed with poodle? I am so drawn to poodles and crosses with poodles... except golden doodle, etc. the other half is either yorkie or silky terrier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Peabeec, thank you for checking to see him... that is so sweet! His nose is so long because he has a biggggg overbite lol. But he looks so orecious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh boy, he looks so good now that he’s had a grooming. Look at those wonderful expressive ears on him. Beautiful.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> I can tell he does feel better! All day today he shied away from me trying to pick him up. All he did all day was sleep on the couch with no movement. He’s letting me pick him up now, and has been on my lap since just after we got home.
> 
> Asta’s mom... I am so glad he is here with me too! I don’t regret, or have any reservations, that I brought home a senior dog. I know it’s going to hurt so bad when he goes... I’ll feel that I didn’t have enough time with him. *I went through that when I adopted my 7 year old toy poodle. I had close to 9 years with him and I got so depressed and heart heavy.. I felt cheated by not having him his whole life.
> *
> ...


I wasn't sure about adopting a dog older than 2 for the same reason. I didn't know until after I adopted Miracle and read her paperwork that she was days away from turning 6, and that hit me hard (was hoping she was a young 5!). But it's weird because even though I don't have any puppy pictures of her and I have only had her for a year and a half, the bond is so strong it feels like I have had her for a lifetime. When I think back on the lives of my other dogs, it was their mid adult life to the end that I remember the most. Still I know the end will be hard, but I think it's the bond that makes it all worthwhile and special no matter what age they join you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He is so darn cute ! He reminds me of a koala ! Same color and the face expression is similar too...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! He is just adorable! He looks like he has a lot of hi jinx left in him! LOL!!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> He is so darn cute ! He reminds me of a koala ! Same color and the face expression is similar too...




I just went back and looked at the pictures, and I think it’s the 2nd one, and I could really picture him as a koala lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

You know, for what he must have been through his coat is really healthy. Even with all those mats, where it wasn’t matted, was really soft and shiny. Now that it is short, it is so unbelievably soft, almost like silk, it’s amazing. I had asked the vet if she felt she needed to do blood tests, and she said she saw nothing that made her concerned he might not be healthy. He already came back HW negative. I hope his beautiful coat comes back in very wavy like it was, and we can keep it managed and longer. I can’t imagine it would take much to brush or comb him. His coat felt like a comb would easily slip right through it. 

Now, with all his hair gone, I see now that he has bred before. I can’t help but wonder about his previous life... was he used for breeding by a BYB? If so, who got him, neutered him, loved
him and then lost him. He’s such a loving and trusting boy, could it be possible someone would just dump him somewhere, leaving him to fend for himself? There are so many questions and scenarios that just plague my mind. I would like to think it was innocent... like his owners visiting here and he got loose, lost and ended up at the animal shelter. So maybe I’ll stick with that, in my own mind and heart anyway.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think he is very cute with his new doc. The groomer did an amazing job on him. To me he doesn't look poodle but he could be mixed with some. I see some pekinese , you say he has a huge overbite and they are notorious with over/under bites. Maybe he is a peekaboo? I kinda like that name for a breed, lol. It really doesn't matter age wise, the last chi I took in was about 5 or 6 and I had him 12 years. I felt that was a good lifespan. Enjoy today and let tomorrows worry be tomorrows. Best of luck with him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks so much better, and very chipper for a 12 year old. From what you have seen of his personality it sounds as if he has been loved and cared for in the past. So many things can happen - an elderly owner dies or goes into care, a family loses their home... The important thing is that he is now secure, happy and healthy - have fun, little dog!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zeke juuuusr fits on that ottoman. Oscar takes up a corner lol. It’s been a long time since I’ve had a dog this small. I feel like I’m going to break him every time I pick him up. 

He is feeling about 1000% better i think! He slept with me all night. I got up in the middle of the night, put him down, and he was a little frisky! And his tail was wagging like crazy! I wS so excited to see that, it took me a long time to go back to sleep. 

He acts like he’s been here forever! He’s a little prince who demands he gets what he asks. But in a super sweet way, not challenging at all. I love watching all the new things that come out as time goes by, and i expect I’ll be oooh’d and aaah’d for quite a while with this guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I think he is very cute with his new doc. The groomer did an amazing job on him. To me he doesn't look poodle but he could be mixed with some. I see some pekinese , you say he has a huge overbite and they are notorious with over/under bites. Maybe he is a peekaboo? I kinda like that name for a breed, lol. It really doesn't matter age wise, the last chi I took in was about 5 or 6 and I had him 12 years. I felt that was a good lifespan. Enjoy today and let tomorrows worry be tomorrows. Best of luck with him.




So I have to ask if you made peekaboo up? I certainly can’t find it  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That sweet little face! I know you changed it back to Oscar, but Prince would have been a cute name for him, too (as you called him above). 

I was trying to find a good picture to post of Jasper, because other than the color of Oscar's fur, he looks a lot like him. Jasper has very silky fur that gets wavy as it grows out. He is a Maltese/poodle mix. One of the problems with a mixed breed is you never know what the dog will look like as an adult. I had a cocker spaniel/poodle mix as a child that looked just like a poodle as a pup and grew up to look way more cocker spaniel than expected. So it's hard to know with some rescues what breeds they might be just by looking at them.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

jojogal001 said:


> I can tell he does feel better! All day today he shied away from me trying to pick him up. All he did all day was sleep on the couch with no movement. He’s letting me pick him up now, and has been on my lap since just after we got home.
> 
> Asta’s mom... I am so glad he is here with me too! I don’t regret, or have any reservations, that I brought home a senior dog. I know it’s going to hurt so bad when he goes... I’ll feel that I didn’t have enough time with him. I went through that when I adopted my 7 year old toy poodle. I had close to 9 years with him and I got so depressed and heart heavy.. I felt cheated by not having him his whole life.
> 
> ...


Hoping for many happy years for the two of you together! His age is just an estimate, correct? I know our humane society pup was given an approximate age, mainly due to the condition of his teeth. We asked our vet about this and she said there is no easy way to know for sure. In our case Chase was an owner-surrender but the facility did not agree with the owner's information on age. (Our guy has particularly bad teeth...)


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

I love it!!! So many great happy endings on here!
Give some extra belly rubs, treats and cuddles for meee! SO glad you adopted his cute little self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Jojo, are you guessing he was a breeder because he's ahem, extremely well endowed? How can you tell if a male has bred before? I know some of our rescue girls were mommies due to their much larger nipples. 

Also, I vote he is mixed with Yorkie. But do the DNA test if you really want to find out. It will go on sale on Black Friday or New Year's on Amazon


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Jojo, are you guessing he was a breeder because he's ahem, extremely well endowed? How can you tell if a male has bred before? I know some of our rescue girls were mommies due to their much larger nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I vote he is mixed with Yorkie. But do the DNA test if you really want to find out. It will go on sale on Black Friday or New Year's on Amazon




You can see he’s been bred by his, ummm, well endowdness lol. When my boy chi was bred he was no longer “normal”... it turned into a “rocket” . They change size once they have been locked with a female. It’s an instantaneous change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> You can see he’s been bred by his, ummm, well endowdness lol. When my boy chi was bred he was no longer “normal”... it turned into a “rocket” . They change size once they have been locked with a female. It’s an instantaneous change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, ya learn something new every day!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

peekapoo...my lovely spell check struck again..but that last picture on the ottoman I can kinda see yorkie too because of the way the ears stand. But I'd be curious if you do the DNA test.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> peekapoo...my lovely spell check struck again..but that last picture on the ottoman I can kinda see yorkie too because of the way the ears stand. But I'd be curious if you do the DNA test.




I doubt I’ll do the DNA test. It wouldn’t make any difference on how much I love  him (already!). I’m still thinking he is like a yorkiepoo. The beautiful wavyness of his hair, the petite build and the way he looks at me makes me believe that. If his nose wasn’t so long I’d believe it even more. From what the vet said yesterday the long snout is really only the top and is a malformation giving him the huge overbite. When I look in his eyes I just fall deeper in love with him. I’ve only had similar reactions, at first sight, with poodles and poodle mixes. But it’s all ok. If I don’t do the DNA test then none of us will ever know. I’m definitely curious as to how his coat will grow out since being shaved. His coat is so soft!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a change! He looks fantastic. Ready for his Disney closeup


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oscar is such a darling boy, and he looks scrumptious post-groom . His muzzle, even accounting for the overbite, looks very Yorkshire Terrier to me, so I'm going with that as at least half. The rest could be Toy Poodle, given his leg length. Whatever is his mix, Oscar is adorable, and a great addition to your family .

Or, Yorkie-Koala mix, as others have said . He really does look like that, though of course he isn't!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lol. He really does have a koala-like face and head! In my eyes he is TOO cute   . I could just eat him up! 

I love seeing his tail wag as I saw him do that for the first time yesterday. I have to upload a video to you tube. It’s really cute. 

ETA: Got the video uploaded. Enjoy!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohhhh, he’s so happy ! He must have been matted for so long, scratching on the rug must feel wonderful. Great job Jojo !


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

_I doubt I’ll do the DNA test. It wouldn’t make any difference on how much I love him (already!). _

In that case I wouldn't give it a 2nd thought about his breed, he is lovely and you love him so thats all that matters.


----------



## joedesimone (Mar 15, 2019)

What a face! He is adorable.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Duplicate


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> I was trying to find a good picture to post of Jasper, because other than the color of Oscar's fur, he looks a lot like him..




I’m still hoping you can find a pic of Jasper to share. I would love to see him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Jojogal, I've been wondering how Oscar was doing and just found this thread! Some of his pics remind me of a koala bear too! I'm really happy with you that he's turned out to be such a great dog, and that you opened you heart and door to him given his age.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Vita said:


> Jojogal, I've been wondering how Oscar was doing and just found this thread! Some of his pics remind me of a koala bear too! I'm really happy with you that he's turned out to be such a great dog, and that you opened you heart and door to him given his age.




Thank you Vita! I posted a thread called Oscar update to tell how he’s been doing. But in a nutshell he is doing beautifully! Zeke and Stella have pretty much accepted him, although Zeke seems a bit depressed as Oscar is in my chair with me almost all the time. I’ve been giving Oscar timeouts where he has to sleep elsewhere to try and get him a little more independent.

He has a small ear infection which my regular vet picked up, but otherwise seems very healthy. He has a great temperament and has full respect for the other two. He does mark, but where he does it, he’s too little to actually hit what he’s lifting his leg on lol! So were working on that: he responds really well to a firm “NO!”. 

For having him such a short while his personality is shining through. So all in all he is doing very well. He’s put on a little bit of weight and his hair is already starting to grow out, and it is so soft! 

If you want to see the rest, here’s the link to the other thread. I have to just used the url as I am not on my browser

https://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/270993-oscar-update.html


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> I’m still hoping you can find a pic of Jasper to share. I would love to see him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to upload a photo, but it says it is too large. I will try again tomorrow


----------

